# 3G Kindle that won't connect to the 3G network



## Gareth (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi, 

Ive just received my kindle and it won't connect to the 3G service.

I have tried the suggestions in Amazons troubleshooting section but this didn't resolve the issue.

I have checked to confirm that the area I am currently in has a 3G service available.

Any other ideas before I call tech support??

Thank you in advance


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Try getting the Kindle to check which service provider it's set to:

Make sure you have wireless on. (You already have it on, right? - From the Home Screen, press Menu then Turn Wireless On). Then back at the Home Screen, press Menu and go to Settings. On the settings page type 311 (Alt E Alt Q Alt Q). Press OK and a list of available service providers will come up. You can either let the Kindle choose the best one automatically or pick the one you want. you can change it as many times as you want till you get one that works.


----------



## Gareth (Jul 15, 2011)

Linjeakel said:


> Try getting the Kindle to check which service provider it's set to:
> 
> Make sure you have wireless on. (You already have it on, right? - From the Home Screen, press Menu then Turn Wireless On). Then back at the Home Screen, press Menu and go to Settings. On the settings page type 311 (Alt E Alt Q Alt Q). Press OK and a list of available service providers will come up. You can either let the Kindle choose the best one automatically or pick the one you want. you can change it as many times as you want till you get one that works.


Thank you Linjeakel.

Any suggestions if none of the network providers seem to allow you to connect?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

The only other thing you could do is to go to different places and see if you can get a signal somewhere else. Other than that I'm at a loss. Kindle Customer Services are very good though (make sure you ring Kindle CS not the ordinary Amazon number):-

Amazon US
In the US: 1-866-321-8851
International: 1-206-266-0927.

Amazon UK
In the UK: 0800 496 2449
International: +44 203 356 6212

You can also get CS to call you back or email them – click on “Contact Us” on the right hand side of the main Kindle support page.

I can recommend the call back feature - they usually call you instantly.


----------



## Gareth (Jul 15, 2011)

Thank you for all of your help


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Let us know how you get on!


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Just one thought as a check, they have definitely sent you a 3G Kindle (and the right sort ie US/European) haven't they!  

Check the beginning of the serial number:

Kindle Wi-Fi: Your serial number will start with "B008"
Kindle 3G (Free 3G + Wi-Fi) - U.S. and Canadian Customers*: Your serial number will start with "B006"
Kindle 3G (Free 3G + Wi-Fi) - European Customers*: Your serial number will start with "B00A"


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

One other thought has struck me...

The Kindle "phone network" connection actually supports three different data services: GPRS, EDGE and 3G. They give increasing levels of connection speed (in the order listed) but depend on signal quality.

So, you'll often see a connection establish itself first of all showing GPRS or EDGE, and only later moving up to 3G.

Is your problem no "phone" connection at all, or is it that you are only getting GPRS or EDGE rather than 3G? The former is probably a technical problem (unless the signal is abysmal), the latter is usually a signal problem.


----------



## Gareth (Jul 15, 2011)

The problem is that there is no connection at all.

I have called tech support and it turns out that they had turned the receiver off at their end. They have now switched this back on.

I'm currently awaiting a call back to see whether this has resolved the issue.

At the minute there still doesn't appear to be a signal.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I've never heard that one before. I'm not sure what they mean by the 'receiver', either. Still if they can fix it, that's the important thing. Let us know what happens.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

Commenting because I'm curious too.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm wondering if they mean that they've (mistakenly) blocked your Kindle. Just like a mobile phone, if a Kindle is reported stolen they can block it from the network. I wouldn't be surprised if there's some manual step in there somewhere - they maybe have to read your Kindle's IMEI number off their system and type it into the phone company's system - and a single key error may cause them to block the wrong device.

Do let us know if it starts working.


----------



## Gareth (Jul 15, 2011)

After my third call to tech support they resolved the issue.

The radio transmitter within the kindle had been blocked for some reason, the guy reset it and it's working fine now.

Thanks  for all of your help.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm glad you were able to get it fixed.  

It's the first time I remember that problem cropping up. If anyone else has the same trouble, they'll know to just keep harassing tech support till it gets fixed! Thanks for reporting back.


----------

